# is it bad luck to change your horses name



## Jessamine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone
i heard that it's bad luck to change your horses name.
is that true?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never heard that one! I say if you want to change the name then go for it! My horses previous owner is a good friend of mine and she wanted me to change Hunters name to welcome his "new life" but I just couldn't think of a better name for him so I never did lol. I tried for a long time but couldn't!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow then I'm seriously in for some bad luck!
I've changed a few of my horses' names... why? Cos they were hideous! I especially hated my gelding's original name... Stix... he's now Evo (Evolution for show name)... yeah he's named after a car ****... he's a big boy and well, boys love their toys 









I just don't see how Stix suits lol. 
My mate when she got Honey from the racing stables changed her name to Honey... it just kinda stuck when I took her on cos she is a honey to deal with! If the name doesn't suit, change it... doesn't take them long to learn it... I changed my old geldings name from Robbie to JD, and he was 17... took less than a month for him to know who I was refering to!
x


----------



## simbakitten (Nov 13, 2008)

wow stix is beautiful. he looks very proud . As for the name, i don't think its bad luck.


----------



## Jessamine (Nov 25, 2008)

good to know!
i don't think so either
i have been trying to post some pictures of my boy and it just doesn't seem to be able to load.
i would love to get some more ideas.
i kinda leaning towards Domino.
what u all think?
any name inspirations and how can i load more pictures for u to get some inspiration?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not much for the good and bad luck stuff. I have never heard of that happening. I've changed almost all of my horse's barn names and I don't feel that they had or myself had any bad luck other than usual stuff that happens. I've never had horses injured or ill to the point where it was something chronic or life threatning, only very few and rare cuts etcs.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

I changed my horse's name from Cassi to Dixie. Her name definatly did not suit her. Before its was short for Casinova, which was part of her registered name. "Sawyers Casinova"


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have heard from a lot of people its bad luck, Misty used to be called Jenny when she was in Ireland, but I didn't know that or I would have kept it. We named her Misty since we bought her on a misty November morning. 4 years ago today infact


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard it's bad luck....I've never changed a horses name.....?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

simbakitten said:


> wow stix is beautiful. he looks very proud . As for the name, i don't think its bad luck.


Lol his name is Evo now, but thank you!
x


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I've heard that before, but I doubt it's "bad luck." If you want to change it, go for it


----------

